# What is the most effective way to bulk up?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:“I would rather build muscle slowly instead of bulking upand getting fat. What do you think of this approach?” Answer:This is a popular approach many guys take whichI call the ‘stay lean all year’ philosophy.Expect to gain 3-5 pounds of muscle a year withthis approach. If you are happy with this progressthan go for it.However, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

